# Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!



## Springmaus (10. Aug. 2010)

Hallo alles zusammen !!!

So wir haben vor ca 10 Jahren einen Teich bekommen mit der Zeit aber schurren
lassen (es waren keine Fische drin) !!!

Jetzt habe ich aber erkannt das Garten oder Teich doch auch Spass bringen können :__ nase

dachte ich !!!

Also den ganzen Teich entleeren Kies raus abwaschen wieder rein dachte ich !!!

Das Wasser sackte immer wieder bis zu einer bestimmten Stelle ab !!

als ich kurz vor einem nervenzusammenbruch stand     fand ich dieses

forum hier  Und siehe da ich las etwas von Kapillarsperre aha !!!!

Als ich den teich saubergemacht habe dachte !! Den Rand brauchste nicht der sieht

gut aus oops  jetzt bin ich dabei den Rand loszumachen ohje !!! Folie

Beton Sandstein oder Granit !!! Jetzt versuche ich die Folie dort wegzubekommen 

(siehe Bilder ) ne menge Wurzeln habe ich übrigens auch gefunden !!!

Nun brauche ich Ideen wie ich den Rand wieder schön gestallten kann!!!

         



Ich möchte auch einen so schönen Teich wie Ihr


----------



## Springmaus (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Auf dem 4 Bild seht Ihr den Bachlauf !!!
Ich weiss nicht wie ich das machen soll mit der folie????

So viele dicke Knicke!!


----------



## Digicat (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Servus Springmaus

Mein Name ist Helmut und heiße Dich

Herzlich Willkommen

Jetzt hast ja die Folie schön freigelegt 

Füll jetzt mal mit Wasser auf und schau ob der Wasserstand jetzt konstant bleibt .... :beten

Dann sehen wir weiter


----------



## Springmaus (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

evil

Oh manooo !!!  Habe heute die ganze Teichumrandung losgemacht

da noch viel Folie verbuddelt war !!! dann gebuddelt und na sieste der Teich kann doch ne

ecke größer werden !!!

Und was passiet mir dann EIN  LOCH Mist Kelber gekauft und geklebt !!!

Kann aber doch nicht sein das das Stück welches ich auf das Loch geklebt

habe mach 4 Stunden noch nicht richtig klebt !!!!

Habe großzügig mit Verdünner die Folie und das Ersatzstück saubergemacht !!!

WAS NUN ???????????????

Bin am verzweifeln


----------



## MadDog (11. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo Springmaus,
ich habe meinen Rand z.B. mit Bruchsteinen verkleidet. Die noch sichtbaren Folienreste habe ich dann mit einer Bastmatte abgedeckt.
Man kann auch Ufermatten kaufen um die Folie verschwinden zu lassen. Ich mache morgen mal ein paar Fotos das du das sehen kannst.


----------



## idefix--211 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*



Springmaus schrieb:


> Kann aber doch nicht sein das das Stück welches ich auf das Loch geklebt
> habe mach 4 Stunden noch nicht richtig klebt !!!!


Was für einen Kleber hast du denn besorgt?

Warte mal noch über Nacht ab, es dauert einfach seine Zeit, bis das Lösungsmittel verdunstet ist. Im Idealfall presst man die beiden Stücke auch noch zusammen, damit die Klebestelle gut hält.

Liebe Grüße,
Evi


----------



## Buffo Buffo (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hi Springmaus,
ich habe mit der Grabgabel auch Löcher in meine 12 - 13 Jahre alte Teichfolie gestochen.
Die habe ich mit Technikoll 8002 geklebt, das ging prima. 

[OT]Der Kundensupport war klasse! Antwort innerhalb weniger Minuten. Den habe ich auch noch bemüht, weil ich mir nicht sicher war, flicke ich nur einseitig, und wenn ja von welcher Seite, oder doch beidseitig....
Ich wollte mich dann im Forum der Firma lobend äußern, bekam aber die Fotos nicht hochgeladen. Allso habe ich alles per mail an die Firma geschickt, mit der Bitte, sie mögen meinen Beitrag im Forum einstellen. Haben die auch nett gemacht, und ich bekam eine Flasche __ Wein und einen hübschen Kerzenständer....  und mein Teich war wieder dicht![/OT]
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Springmaus (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*


Ich habe den Teichkleber aus dem Baumarkt ?!?

aqua Garden PVC-Teichfolienkleber

Bin gerade gucken gewesen ! das kann nicht dicht sein Ich kann die Stücke

abziehen und darunter ist der Kleber !! Was nun !!!
Ich weiss nicht weiter und heute kommen meine neuen Pflanzen !!!


----------



## heiko_243 (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*



> Ich kann die Stücke abziehen und darunter ist der Kleber !! Was nun !!!


Ist die Folie denn überhaupt eine PVC-Folie?
Bei EPDM z.B. erzielt man mit PVC-Kleber genau den beschriebenen Effekt - keinerlei Haftung.
Wenn das Material nicht bekannt ist, kann man auch einen Flicken mit Innotec aufkleben. Das hält sowohl auf PVC wie auf EPDM, aber vermutlich nicht auf PE.


----------



## Digicat (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Servus Mäuschen

Bist du sicher das du die gleichen Materialien verkleben willst .... EPDM und PVC geht net ...

wenn dann geht nur gleiches Material .....


----------



## Springmaus (12. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo,

ich hab mal telefoniert mit unserem lieben Nachbarn von  dem hatten wir
damals die Folie bekommen  (ist Landwirt und brauchte damals die Folie für
einen Güllekeller) und der hat in seinen Unterlagen nachgesehen
woher die Folie kam. so nun hab ich geklebt mit ??? Steckt in der Silikonkartusche
kann ich jetzt leider nicht sehen aber man sagte mir das ist der spezialkleber für
die Folie!!!
So nun muss ich ca 7 Stunden warten und dann kann das Wasser laufen !!!!

  bitte hofft mit mit das das jetzt funzelt !


----------



## Springmaus (13. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo,

na ja habe den Kleber 24 Std trocknen lassen !!!

Wasser aufgefüllt !!!

Mal sehen ob es hält !!!

Bitte helft mir mit dem Teichrand ich möchte es gerne richtig machen !!!

Auf dem letzten Foto eine Pflanze die ich gekauf habe für ausserhalb am 

Teichrand.


----------



## Drago (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo,
hast Du es mal mit einem Heißluftfön probiert. Man kann Folie auch verschweißen.
Lege die Folienstücke zusammen und lasse die heiße luft genau auf die Stelle die zusammen soll.
Die Folie fängt an sich zu wellen und dann mit einer kleinen Rolle (die vom tapezieren ) draufdrücken. Die Folie verbindet sich dann miteinander , verklebt sozusagen. Bitte vorher mit zwei kleinen Stücken die nicht mehr gebraucht werden vorsichtig üben und Handschuhe anziehen, die Luft ist ziemlich heiß.


----------



## Annett (14. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Moin.

Man kann nicht richtig sehen, wie tief es direkt am Rand ist. 
Evtl. ist Jochens Lösung (Trockenmauer im Teich) auch bei Dir machbar?

Ansonsten hier noch einige Möglichkeiten der Randgestaltung:


 

 

 

 

 



Irgendwas passt platzmäßig sicherlich auch bei Dir.


----------



## Springmaus (15. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo,

Danke für den link die Idee von Jochen ist Klasse !!!!

So müsste es bei mir gehen !!!

Am Rand habe ich ca 25 cm Wasser !!!   

Oben auf dem Bild steht eine gitterbos mit Steine die wolte ich dort einbauen !!!

Da gibts doch bestimmt Pflanzen die sich dort wohlfühlen !?!


----------



## Annett (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hi.


Springmaus schrieb:


> Oben auf dem Bild steht eine gitterbos mit Steine die wolte ich dort einbauen !!!
> 
> Da gibts doch bestimmt Pflanzen die sich dort wohlfühlen !?!



Sicherlich nur wenige. Ich würde die entstehenden Hohlräume mit lehmigen Substrat befüllen und dann etwas pflanzen. In den blanken Steinen werden nur seeeehr widerstandsfähige Pflanzen (__ Iris, __ Rohrkolben, __ Seggen, __ Binsen, __ Igelkolben) befriedigend wachsen. Vorausgesetzt, es sind genug gelöste Nährstoffe im Wasser.


----------



## Springmaus (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo,

oh da habe ich mich wohl falsch ausgedrückt im Teich kommen die
Steine aus der Gitterbox die Pflanzen im teich komme in Körbe !!

Dann hab ich den Teichrand im Wasser ein bissl versteckt !

Oben hinter der Folier wollte ich __ Bodendecker o.ä. und dann mit Kies füllen

sodas man den Folienrand irgendwann nicht mehr sieht !

Müsste doch gehen ?


----------



## Springmaus (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo,

so habe ordentlich was geschaft !!!

Leider etwas dunkel ! 

Sie steine wollte ich noch etwas höher stapeln und dann den Rand gerade abschneiden

Hinter der Folie wird mit Sans und Kies aufgefüllt und mit __ Bodendecker bepflanzt !!

Was meint Ihr ????


----------



## jolantha (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo, Springmaus
Du warst ja wirklich fleissig, eigentlich solltest Du Dich lieber " Wühlmaus " nennen 
Wird wirklich schön.
Gruß Jo


----------



## Springmaus (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo,

ja ich fühl mich auch fast schon wie eine Wühlmaus !!!

Mein Mann und meine Tochter sagen schon : Mama hat keine Zeit Mama ist im Teich 

Aber es kann nur besser werden !!

Das viele lesen hier hat mir sehr geholfen !!! 

Ich hoffe Morgen kommen die restlichen Pflanzen dann kann das Wasser laufen ! 

Falls noch irgend jemand weitere Ideen hat bitte her damit


----------



## Springmaus (18. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo,

hier die neusten Bilder bitte helft mir doch mit euren Ideen weil ich denke da muss 

noch einiges verbessert werden.


----------



## Moderlieschenking (20. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo Springmaus,
hier ein Foto von der Ufermatte unter den Steinen.
LG Markus


----------



## Springmaus (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*

Hallo,

nach langer Zeit hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder !


----------



## Springmaus (27. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Teichrand brauch dringend eure Hilfe !!!!*


----------

